# Need help on how to wick the griffin tank



## Eequinox (10/3/16)

Hi guys and gals 

I bought myself the griffin tank but sad to say am getting disappointing results 
I am battling with dry hits as i don't seem to be able to get the wicking right its one thirsty tank for sure but does not seen to wick quick enough 

I am using normal Kanthal coils 

8 Wraps 26g 0.51 ohms @30-40watts 

but do two hits and get a dry hit on the 3rd hit 

I'm not sure if i'm using too little cotton i used more in the past in the holes but was even worse 
If someone that uses the griffin can post pics of it done correctly i would be most grateful


----------



## wiesbang (10/3/16)

Way too little cotton and the coil is to high






About 1mm from the airholes and cotton should be tight but still able to move easy if that makes sence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anwar (10/3/16)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I bought myself the griffin tank but sad to say am getting disappointing results
> I am battling with dry hits as i don't seem to be able to get the wicking right its one thirsty tank for sure but does not seen to wick quick enough
> ...


----------



## Eequinox (10/3/16)

wiesbang said:


> Way too little cotton and the coil is to high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


champion thanks will let you know how it goes


----------



## Eequinox (10/3/16)

wiesbang said:


> Way too little cotton and the coil is to high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you nailed my problem thank you !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (10/3/16)

hi there i am using UD organic cotton my issue was using too little cotton and coils to high from the air holes


----------



## wiesbang (10/3/16)

Eequinox said:


> you nailed my problem thank you !!!!


Im happy i could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/3/16)

@Maluco_Ricky


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

I did a wicking guide for the Griffin. If you have problems still, I'll post the link. Its burried here somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar (20/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I did a wicking guide for the Griffin. If you have problems still, I'll post the link. Its burried here somewhere


Post the link for your wicking guide please 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

D


Anwar said:


> Post the link for your wicking guide please
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Dude, sorry man I have looked. I can't find it. Its lost in the past. I'll be rewicking and coiling my Griffin in a days time. So Wednesday. I'm just finishing of the last of my frappe then will have to change as I'm going fruits for a bit. I'll post it here for u then


----------



## Christos (21/3/16)

My coils are almost at the top of the posts.
I used cotton bacon and my wick barely touches the ring at the base.
It however fluffs out a lot and the channels have no way of flooding because of the high amount of fluff.

Vaping at 47W without temp control and juice channels fully open on 0.36 ohms.


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

I'm currently running dual coil build. 
10 wraps of twisted 26g 2.5ID 
I love twisted over Claptons. Dunno why.
But gonna try tiger and hive next for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## moonunit (21/3/16)

Using 26g twisted, 3mm ID and flavour is off the charts! Vape at 60w and never a dry hit on jap cotton. Although wick lasts about 2 days max then flavour starts dropping and cotton starts to get burnt.

Trim the wicks about half way up the ring and tuck in gently. Cotton relatively tight through the coil. Will take a pic when I rewick again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (21/3/16)

moonunit said:


> Using 26g twisted, 3mm ID and flavour is off the charts! Vape at 60w and never a dry hit on jap cotton. Although wick lasts about 2 days max then flavour starts dropping and cotton starts to get burnt.
> 
> Trim the wicks about half way up the ring and tuck in gently. Cotton relatively tight through the coil. Will take a pic when I rewick again.
> 
> ...


I agree I gave the same set up now and works like a dream


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Now it really doesn't matter about your coil type as long as you follow ohms law.
For this tutorial I used 26g twisted dual coils 2.5ID. Cotton bacon. dont dry fire wicked coil, juice them up. You will see a wicking trick I do to make sure same amount of wick is used. I use one piece and roll the ends and cut in half. If you follow the guide, she will love you long time. Please rember to close juice wholes when filling. Here's the guide.


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Anwar said:


> Post the link for your wicking guide please
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


as promised,


----------



## Anwar (4/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> as promised,


Wheres it? 


Lol 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (4/4/16)

Anwar said:


> Wheres it?
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


Ooohhh the pics i see it now 

Thanx 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm currently running dual coil build.
> 10 wraps of twisted 26g 2.5ID
> I love twisted over Claptons. Dunno why.
> But gonna try tiger and hive next for sh*ts and giggles


Bro I am soooo into my twisted coils right now. Claptons... Are OK... but can't beat my triple twists of 24g Stainless Steel no way.. 0.15 ohm dual build in the Griffin, 8 wraps 1/8 inch ID... Kicks like a mule. Flavor is overwhelming. My juice usage has plummeted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> View attachment 48930
> View attachment 48931
> View attachment 48933
> View attachment 48934
> ...


Coils nice and close to the posts... I keep telling cats to do it this way... But yeah I am a noob so loool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

